# Sonax BSD



## SKY (Sep 25, 2011)

What a product!!! :thumb:

Was not a great fan at first due to streaking but I quickly understood I was over applying the product. 

Now I apply the faintest spritz to a microfibre apply and then buff off. 

I have never seen water bead and disperse like it using any other product, wax or sealant. The whole car is hydrophobic and remains this way for a good 6-8 weeks.

What a product for £6 from ECP.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

yeah great isnt it ...i havent bothered waxing a car sinse i had this


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Beading and sheeting from it is superb.


----------



## MrNad (Mar 10, 2016)

SKY said:


> What a product!!! :thumb:
> 
> Was not a great fan at first due to streaking but I quickly understood I was over applying the product.
> 
> ...


Keep an eye out for Flash Sale's from Euro Car Parts. They sometimes offer 25% off making the Sonax BSD an even better buy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Del-GTi (Mar 31, 2007)

It's awesome. My favourite product at the moment.


----------



## TheFlash (May 17, 2016)

Absolutely love it. Don't think anything beats it for the result from not a lot of work.


----------



## Spike85 (May 22, 2016)

will have to try this product out as i like quick detailers


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

Spike85 said:


> will have to try this product out as i like quick detailers


consider it more of a spray sealant that last a loooong time


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

My favourite product ever. Dont put it on in direct sunlight


----------



## Mcpx (Mar 15, 2016)

If I ever have to get anything from ecp I always add a bottle of this to the order. I put 2 coats of collie 845 on after polishing and then just use BSD to dry the car after every wash amd its brilliant. Next visit I need shampoo so going to get the Sonax gloss and give that a whirl too.


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

MrNad said:


> Keep an eye out for Flash Sale's from Euro Car Parts. They sometimes offer 25% off making the Sonax BSD an even better buy.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They have the sale on now, just for some reason there website is not working on my iPad, the page loads up but i can't type, or open any tabs to search!.


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

DLGWRX02 said:


> They have the sale on now, just for some reason there website is not working on my iPad, the page loads up but i can't type, or open any tabs to search!.


The code I got today is - HOLIDAY25


----------



## Mcpx (Mar 15, 2016)

Always like to top up when they have the 25% codes, but BSD is out of stock everywhere, says 5-7 days for delivery!


----------



## Spike85 (May 22, 2016)

Managed to get some for £5 or just over deliverd through ECP


----------



## Sam6er (Apr 3, 2016)

Ordered a bottle aswell. Free delivery also! Running out of my duragloss aquawax gallon bottle so need to find a new qd to use


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Sam6er said:


> Ordered a bottle aswell. Free delivery also! Running out of my duragloss aquawax gallon bottle so need to find a new qd to use


Man that's old skool; I'm still working my way through mine!

Waiting on the infinity detailer at the moment; Duragloss may be replaced by a gallon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

haha ive got some of that left too...smells nice and is slicker than bsd , but man does bsd bead forever


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

steveo3002 said:


> haha ive got some of that left too...smells nice and is slicker than bsd , but man does bsd bead forever


I think Aquawax was the first thing I used before GTechniq C2 that you could spray on a wet car; doesn't hide any swirls though...

BSD is still a bit gloopy for me - I've found that I need to press the trigger fast to get it onto a panel, and then wait a few seconds before doing it again to get the same quantity second time. If I pump it twice in succession, then the second spray isn't as fine/powerful.

(and yes, I know you can play innuendo bingo with that paragraph)

Got lots of things to cut it with, so will try that next; also going to try some Canyon triggers to see if that helps.

Also, tried BSD on a neighbours car that had NO protection on it, and it wasn't brilliant to be honest, so it does benefit from a car that's properly clean and clayed.


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

I applied a coat over Dodo Juice purple haze(a month old application) on my black car and smear city resulted, it was a warm day even out of the sun and the trigger is rubbish so you end up putting too much on. I think panels have to be stone cold which given its summer will be tricky. The gloss black alloys looked great after I only wiped the previously used cloth over them with no more product.

I will try again when I have found a misting spray head that works better.


----------



## Joely P (Sep 17, 2015)

donnyboy said:


> The code I got today is - HOLIDAY25


Thanks, just ordered a bottle for £5.24 delivered. Worth a punt for that price! :thumb:


----------



## Hfhf (Oct 19, 2015)

Just ordered another one . At £5.24 delivered can't go wrong


----------



## CaliTE (Mar 14, 2015)

I mixed a small amount of Carlack Long Life into my last bottle of BSD according to the ratio that is suggested by the US distributor of Klasse to add to Megs QD. It adds a slight amount of slickness and additional durability in my experience. I live in Northern California so I don't have to deal with rain as much as you guys in the UK but dirt and grime seem to get baked on faster with our high heat. The BSD/Carlack works great for me. On my daily driver that sees a commercial car wash more often than I'd like to admit on this forum, the beading is still present after 3-4 months..... It's all I use on my daily driver now and has been for a while.


----------



## Sam6er (Apr 3, 2016)

tosh said:


> Man that's old skool; I'm still working my way through mine!
> 
> Waiting on the infinity detailer at the moment; Duragloss may be replaced by a gallon.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha yea. Was introduced to aquawax by a friend who had a bottle many years ago, tried it out and loved the gloss it left behind for such quick application, its probably the best qd iv used so far, but i havent used many. Been trying to search for another gallon of the stuff but its quite rare to find. Will see how BSD stands upto it. Couldnt resist ordering a bottle for £5.24 inc delivery. Also got some bh qd concentrate to try out.


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Just in case anyone couldn't find it or get the link to work (I couldn't to begin with)
http://www.eurocarparts.com/ecp/p/c...or-cleaning/car-detailer/?549992160&0&cc5_761
Don't forget to add HOLIDAY25 in the coupon section before checkout.

Been wanting to try this for ages, so I bought 3. Lol


----------



## klw7me (Apr 8, 2015)

Handy Harry been meaning to get some for a while ordered some other it's too


----------



## Mcpx (Mar 15, 2016)

I've still got half a bottle but took advantage of the 25% and ordered another two along with the shampoo and gloss tyre gel. The shampoo and tyre gel came today but the BSD is going to be at least June 10th! Popular stuff.

Tried the tyre gel and it looks good, very much like Megs Endurance but much, much thicker and stickier so less worry of sling. I left it very glossy to see how long it lasts but I'm sure you could buff it down if you wanted.


----------



## Hfhf (Oct 19, 2015)

DHL delivery men must have been busy today, delivering all the sonax bad from e c p


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Yep I got two bottles of BSD delivered today :thumb: I cannot understand how they are making any money on that at all (maybe they are not!)


----------



## MrNad (Mar 10, 2016)

Mcpx said:


> I've still got half a bottle but took advantage of the 25% and ordered another two along with the shampoo and gloss tyre gel. The shampoo and tyre gel came today but the BSD is going to be at least June 10th! Popular stuff.
> 
> Tried the tyre gel and it looks good, very much like Megs Endurance but much, much thicker and stickier so less worry of sling. I left it very glossy to see how long it lasts but I'm sure you could buff it down if you wanted.


Hi,

How long did the Tyre Gel last? Tempted to buy some myself.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joely P (Sep 17, 2015)

The DHL man also delivered mine today. Sprays out thick doesn't it, I wonder if it will work well diluted 1:1 with another quality QD to thin it out a little?


----------



## Spike85 (May 22, 2016)

Yep got mine today also. Absolute bargain


----------



## Hfhf (Oct 19, 2015)

30% off today at ecp .... makes it less than a fiver!!


----------



## uberbmw (Jan 31, 2006)

is this better than Last Touch? I was going to order bulk of LT but saw people talking about this? Is this similar product can it be diluted like LT can?


----------



## Loach (May 23, 2015)

uberbmw said:


> is this better than Last Touch? I was going to order bulk of LT but saw people talking about this? Is this similar product can it be diluted like LT can?


It's completely different compared to Last Touch, it's going to be thicker, it's not going to be as slick, but the water behaviour is absolutely insane and it rivals spray sealants that cost much more than BSD does. I've not tried diluting it straight with water yet, many guys have been diluting it 50/50 with a spray detailer to leave more slickness behind on the surface. Treat BSD like it's a unique durable spray sealant as opposed to a quick touch up slick spray detailer product.


----------



## uberbmw (Jan 31, 2006)

Thanks, might buy a bottle to try out


----------



## Citromark (Oct 29, 2013)

It gives great results on its own.



Mark


----------



## Blacky010_10 (Aug 21, 2016)

Just ordered... £4.89 delivered!!!!


----------



## Harty190486 (Apr 9, 2014)

If a few of you don't like the spay head just buy 1 of these and keep filling it up its loads better and gives a nice fine mist 
http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/accessories/sonax-spray-bottle-500ml/prod_1244.html
That's what I'm using and these work so well


----------



## uberbmw (Jan 31, 2006)

Ordered, might try it with 30% water/70% BSD


----------



## Squadrone Rosso (Aug 11, 2009)

Recently bought 2 bottles with 33% off from ECP.

It's way more gloopy than I thought it would be & the finish is a bit Meh!

I hate the spray bottle. It really doesn't mist out, more a stream like blue jizz....lol

I resorted to spraying on a MF, applying then wiping off with a clean super fluffy MF and it looks ok. Any one decanted it to a better spray bottle?

I'm more interested in the alleged brilliant beading than the ultimate shine TBH so I'll stick with it.


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Yeah I decant mine into a misting bottle, works brilliantly at spraying a fine mist. I now mix it 50/50 with chemical guys v7 sealant which gives extra slickness when applying.

Bottle is like this (bottle only not the contents)
http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/sampl...nti-static-finish-restorer-4oz/prod_1448.html


----------



## Squadrone Rosso (Aug 11, 2009)

DLGWRX02 said:


> Yeah I decant mine into a misting bottle, works brilliantly at spraying a fine mist. I now mix it 50/50 with chemical guys v7 sealant which gives extra slickness when applying.
> 
> Bottle is like this (bottle only not the contents)
> http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/sampl...nti-static-finish-restorer-4oz/prod_1448.html


I've got several of the Autoglym pro bottles so I'll decant there. I'm contemplating diluting a bit with AG's own QD. Still my favourite pure QD.


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

Blacky010_10 said:


> Just ordered... £4.89 delivered!!!!


Can we hold off buying it so the price goes back to the good old days. 

@Squadrone Rosso, try different cloths to remove it, some get damper than others and drag but mixing with AG help anyway.


----------



## Squadrone Rosso (Aug 11, 2009)

Don't laugh but I recently bought two super fluffy MF cloths from Tesco's own car care range. So so soft. Made removal easy


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

Whatever works, works. :thumb:


----------



## cargainz (Jul 25, 2016)

shine247 said:


> *Can we hold off buying it so the price goes back to the good old days. *


x2 I want to bulk buy some BSD, the price is a bit high though even after discount compared to what it has been recently.


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

cargainz said:


> x2 I want to bulk buy some BSD, the price is a bit high though even after discount compared to what it has been recently.


I do not know if you are aware but you can get it in 5L containers, CYC have it at £35 just now but it might be a bit too bulk! Also, I am not sure if is the new version. I would hope so but considering the stuff quotes a 5 year use by date...You would be best checking if you did order. Just thought I would mention it.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

I use Infinity Waxes 500ml spray bottles
£1.95 each with free delivery & the DW10 10% discount code off too
http://www.infinitywax.com/product/500ml-bottle-sprayhead/

These are two I mixed earlier in the above IW bottles lol



Great threads here on BSD mixes :thumb:
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=378357
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=339793


----------



## Squadrone Rosso (Aug 11, 2009)

First rain since Saturday. Beading is nothing special.



















Vertical surface (rear wing)










I don't get the hype??


----------



## Squadrone Rosso (Aug 11, 2009)

On my Seicento Abarth.

70/30 BSD / AG Rapid Detailer.

Easier to apply, smoother & a decent shine!



















Tidy


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

Squadrone Rosso said:


> First rain since Saturday. Beading is nothing special.
> 
> I don't get the hype??





Squadrone Rosso said:


> On my Seicento Abarth.
> 
> 70/30 BSD / AG Rapid Detailer.
> 
> ...


Glad you seem to like it better. I agree that on your initial post the beading does not look out of the ordinary but I find BSD to be one product which relly does match the hype. Stick with it and if the mix works...... You have reminded me I have a bottle of AG QD somewhere so I may try that mix. :thumb:


----------



## Squadrone Rosso (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks. I did a 50/50 mix in a small atomiser bottle I keep in the car for the inevitable bird bombs. I think that's too weak TBH but will safely dissolve the poop.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

I'm using a 50/50 mix of BSD & CG V07 & getting fab results on the wife's car



I'm using a 50/50 mix of BSD & Adam'a Detail spray on my S4, again with fab results



As @shine247 says Stick with it @Squadrone Rosse, its will be worth it :thumb:


----------



## Squadrone Rosso (Aug 11, 2009)

It's much better from a decent bottle too.

Question for BH. Are you using it as a QD on a lightly soiled car or on a clean car?

Undiluted, I'd say clean car only IMO??


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

I used it neat on lightly soiled car, came up great.

Post 20 in here
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=384169


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Squadrone Rosso said:


> Question for BH. Are you using it as a QD on a lightly soiled car or on a clean car?


I use it as a QD always on a freshly washed clean car :thumb:
I find these spray bottles good too
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=5224828&postcount=48


----------



## Tylerbrook (Nov 8, 2016)

One of my favourite this year to date


----------



## markymarkh (Sep 28, 2015)

I just use it neat as a sealant on a clean car,the beading seems to last for months although not so pronounced as time goes on 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Krakkenbus (Oct 25, 2016)

I got a bottle of BSD last week and having read this I had a play about with it yesterday. I mixed BSD 1:1 with AD Berry blast.


Some have said that it felt grabby, mixed with the QD it went on so easily. Had a tonne of rain overnight and it's beading pretty well.


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

Krakkenbus said:


> I got a bottle of BSD last week and having read this I had a play about with it yesterday. I mixed BSD 1:1 with AD Berry blast.
> 
> 
> Some have said that it felt grabby, mixed with the QD it went on so easily. Had a tonne of rain overnight and it's beading pretty well.


you had a look on this thread http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=378357 ? it could help too :thumb:


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Quick question (which I'm sure has been answered before but blimey, are there a **** tonne of threads on BSD to sift through) - I've used QD's as a drying aid before, so I spray them on the wet panel and buff off. Can you do that with BSD, or are you guys typically applying to dried panels?


----------



## jb93 (Apr 5, 2012)

Mother-Goose said:


> Quick question (which I'm sure has been answered before but blimey, are there a **** tonne of threads on BSD to sift through) - I've used QD's as a drying aid before, so I spray them on the wet panel and buff off. Can you do that with BSD, or are you guys typically applying to dried panels?


I only use it as a drying aid and it works a treat :thumb:


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

jb93 said:


> I only use it as a drying aid and it works a treat :thumb:


Thanks chief. So you've got a panel that's mostly dry with quite a few blobs of water on I assume?


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

Mother-Goose said:


> Thanks chief. So you've got a panel that's mostly dry with quite a few blobs of water on I assume?


That's what I do. Final rinse, then a spray of bsd with a wipe and then buff.


----------

